# Can, Son, Sa...



## Cicerón

¡Hola, amigos forenses! 


En primer lugar, disculpadme por no escribir en catalán. Lo poco que sé no me llega para preguntar algo correctamente. Espero que todos me entendáis.


En segundo lugar expongo mi duda: Me preguntaba si me podríais aclarar qué significan, de dónde vienen y cuándo se utilizan las palabras que he puesto en el título: Can, Son y Sa. No sé si hay alguna más, por eso he puesto los puntos suspensivos.

No sé si se utilizan sólo en topónimos, pero es donde yo las he visto. Tampoco sé si tienen relación entre sí. Os pongo algunos ejemplos: _Can Padró, Sa Pobla, Son Moix...

_
Moltes gràcies


----------



## jester.

Hola.

Sa, S' y Son son, que yo sepa, los artículos definidos del catalán mallorquín, así que son equivalentes a el, la, los y las en castellano.

Lo de "can" ya no lo sé.


----------



## ampurdan

"Ca" significa "casa de". Por ejemplo, "voy a casa de Enrique" se diría "vaig a ca l'Enric".

"Can" es la contracción de "ca" y "en". "En" aquí no es la preposición, sino un artículo usado ante los nombres de persona masculinos: En Jaume, en Joan, en Pere, siempre que no empiecen por vocal: l'Enric, l'Andreu, l'Albert. La forma femenina "na" todavía se usa en las islas.

Por lo tanto, "Can Padró" siginfica "casa de Padró" o "casa de los Padró". 

Por cierto, ese "en/na" tiene la misma raíz etimológica que "don/doña" en castellano, el latín "dominus", que quiere decir señor.


----------



## Cicerón

Moltes gràcies!!!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Cicerón,

Solo una aclaración sobre el "son". No es el artículo en mallorquín (que es "es"), sino que significa algo así como "aquello que partenece a". Quizás algún mallorquín nos lo podría confirmar.

Saludos


----------



## kiyama

Son es un posesivo. Tiene el mismo significado que "el seu". ejemplo: son pare (el seu pare, su padre). Es la tercera persona singular de mon, ton
 y coincide con los posesivos del francés.


----------



## jester.

Pues lo siento. Hace un par de meses que leí las informaciones sobre los topónimos mallorquines


----------



## avellanainphilly

Como dice kiyama, "son" también es un posesivo pero parece que el origen de "son" en los topónimos mallorquines es distinto. Os copio lo que dicen Alcover-Moll (básicamente que "son" es una contracción de "ço d'en" ("lo de/aquello de"):

5. SON 
Partícula que  precedeix molts de noms personals per a formar topònims indicadors d'un predi o  finca rústica, com _Son Triay, Son Mulet, Son Fortesa, _etc. 

    Etim.: la forma masculina _Son _és  contracció de _ço En _(=_ço d'En..._), i la femenina _So Na  _equival a _ço Na _(=_ço de Na..._). Aquesta partícula ve a esser,  doncs, un demostratiu indicador de la propietat (_ço En Fortesa_=ço d'En  Fortesa=això d'En Fortesa), fundat en l'ús del demostratiu _ço _que hem  descrit i documentat en l'article ço


Saludos


----------



## DeBarcelona

_documentat en l'article ço_

_ço_ no és un article sinó un pronom.


----------



## avellanainphilly

quan diuen "l'article ço", Alcover-Moll volen dir l'article del diccionari on parlen del mot "ço"


----------



## DeBarcelona

Ostres, que estrany. Estic seguríssim que no és un article. Això és, segurament, perquè l'han confós amb el castellà "lo" que sí que és un article, car en molts casos, "lo" es pot traduir com a "ço".

lo que me dices no me gusta-->ço que em dius no m'agrada.

lo mio-->ço del meu/ço meu.

lo mismo-->ço mateix.

A primer cop d'ull, un es pot pensar que "ço" vol dir "lo", però no és el cas.

"ço" suposo que és com el francès "ce", almenys en alguns casos.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Mmmm. Em sembla que no m'estic explicant bé...
Tens tota la raó, "ço" (com "això") no és un article, és un pronom. 
Però en el text que he citat abans, quan ells diuen "documentat en l'article ço", la paraula "article" no es refereix a la categoria morfològica, sinó a l'entrada del diccionari. Entens què vull dir?


----------



## DeBarcelona

Ah sí sí, perdó. hehehe

Això em passa per llegir ràpid.


----------



## chics

ampurdan said:


> "Ca" significa "casa de". Por ejemplo, "voy a casa de Enrique" se diría "vaig a ca l'Enric".
> 
> "*Can*" es la contracción de "*ca*" y "*en*". "En" aquí no es la preposición, sino un artículo usado ante los nombres de persona masculinos: En Jaume, en Joan, en Pere. Cuando empiezan por vocal se contrae, "*n'*": n'Enric, n'Andreu, n'Albert. (Ca n'Enric). La forma femenina es "*na*": na Maria, na Susanna. La forma femenina, antes de vocal, también se hace "*n'*": n'Alba, n'Eva. (Ca 'Alba).
> 
> Por lo tanto, "Can Padró" siginfica "casa de Padró" o "casa de los Padró".
> 
> Por cierto, ese "en/na" tiene la misma raíz etimológica que "don/doña" en castellano, el latín "dominus", que quiere decir señor.


 
També existeix la versió "*Cal*", (ca l', ca la) com a contracció de "ca" (casa de) i "el" (artículo informal ante los nombres de persona, _el_, _la_, _l'_): El Jaume, el Joan... l'Enric, l'Andreu,... la Maria, la Susanna... l'Alba, l'Eva.

Formen: cal Jaume, ca l'Enric, ca la Maria, ca l'Alba, etc.

Les persones que utilitzen els articles _*en*_, _*na*_ ho fan tant amb les formes masculines com les femenines; a les illes i a la península.

Hi ha gent que no els utilitza a la parla diaria, en canvi sí els manté (maculí i femení) en topònims i altres noms propis de llocs i com a títol per a reis (ex. el rei en Jaume I, el rei en Joan Carles d'Espanya, etc).


----------



## ampurdan

chics said:


> També existeix la versió "*Cal*", (ca l', ca la) com a contracció de "ca" (casa de) i "el" (artículo informal ante los nombres de persona, _el_, _la_, _l'_): El Jaume, el Joan... l'Enric, l'Andreu,... la Maria, la Susanna... l'Alba, l'Eva.


 
És veritat, m'havia deixat aquesta variant, però com que em preguntaven pel "can"...



chics said:


> Les persones que utilitzen els articles _*en*_, _*na*_ ho fan tant amb les formes masculines com les femenines; a les illes i a la península.


 
I ara! A les comarques gironines no se sent mai el "na", en canvi el "en" és l'article habitual davant de noms masculins que no comencin per vocal.


----------



## chics

Hola!

Comento el "cal" perque el Cicerón demanava si hi havia altres paraules de l'estil. No sé si es referia a aquesta, per exemple, però _for if the flies_...

No sabia que no dieu "na" per Girona. Tinc un parell d'amigues gironines que sí ho fan, però deu ser a força d'estar a Barcelona. I "en" sí? Què curiós! Gràcies per la informació.


----------



## DeBarcelona

"na" sona arcaic. Potser la gent que ho diu ho fa per una qüestió d'igualtat de sexes hehe


----------



## Cicerón

Moltes gràcies a tots per la vostra ajuda.

Veo que hay muchas más formas de las que pensaba, siempre se aprende algo nuevo


----------

